# Immune booster



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi guys!

I searched on the forum but couldnt find this anywhere so i'm going to ask.....

Is there anything I can give Tempest to boost his immune system?
It seems like he is always getting sick and takes so long to recover.

Here is the run-down on his enviroment incase you see anything causing his constant illness (I dont think it will be enviroment tho because Willow who shares a cage is never ill)

The cage is in the lounge by a large window (always closed) and a wall, there is a blanket betwwen the wall and the cage so its not cold (concrete walls are very cold most the time)

There is no wind nor are they near the kitchen, when it gets chilly I put an extra blanket over their cage and they are always covered at night, they have a night light untill midnight then I turn it off.

They get a pellet and seed mix, millet once a week and fruit/veg evryday, in their water I have been putting calcium suppliment (for when they were breeding) and a cockatiel tonic with all sorts of vitamins in them (because of Tempest getting sick) 
The suppliments have been vet approved.

Tempest is now in a separate cage but still near Willow otherwise he wont eat.

So is there anything I'm going wrong and is there anything extra I can do to boost Tempests Immune system up and help him gain a few grams? he is underweight.

they also get egg feed daily (which looks like it is mainly used to decorate the cage floor)
and I clean the paper (i use paper towel - easier to see when someone has an upset tummy) at the bottom once a week, more if its really messy or someone is sick.
and wash the food bowls daily


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*They get a pellet and seed mix, millet once a week and fruit/veg evryday, in their water I have been putting calcium suppliment (for when they were breeding) and a cockatiel tonic with all sorts of vitamins in them (because of Tempest getting sick) 
The suppliments have been vet approved.*
----------------------------------------------

If they have pellets in the diet and are eating them *there is NO need* to supplement with calcium and vitamins. Excess calcium can contribute to health issues, and excess vitamins get stored in the body and accumulate into a toxicity and cause health isuses too. We can kill our birds with kindness. Also egg food contains protien....pellets contain protein, again the bird is getting excess and protein can impair kidney function, in addition to the excess calcium. What you are doing may be what is contributing to the weight loss.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know garlic helps boost the immune system and there is a spice remedy that is good, it includes garlic. 2 tsp. of garlic powder (not garlic salt) 1/2 tsp of cinnamon 1/2 tsp. of ginger and you can sprinkle that on their food.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

oh Gosh! ok will stop the suppliments! I had no idea - Thank you srtiels!

@roxy - I will def try that recipe, I take it all ingredients must be powder form?


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

hi quick question - i could only find a garlic and ginger mixed powder (organic) is this okay for the spice remedy?

also how often should i give it to my birds?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would give it once a day in the morning. All these are powder form and can be found in the spice section at any local grocery store. That's where I get mine.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

just an update and a thank you - I stopped all extra suppliments on sunday and added the garlic mix to the seed this morning.
I dont know if im imagining it but both 'tiels are happy and healthy - signing away and eating properly again! 

Thank you for your help guys! my 'tiels and I are ever so greatful! :thumbu:


----------

